# Bench Dog Pro Max 40-102



## Doc74 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok I really want this thing! Why? It'll look great next to the saws (I have two divided by a stamped steel wing, see pics), it'll reduce vibration, it'll never warp, it'll look great, I can reverse the fence and feed stock the same direction as I would with the saw, I don't really need the miter slots since I use a grrr-ripper but if I do need it I'll turn the fence around again, it'll look great, it's costly but you get what you paid for and I should never have to buy another, did I mention it'll look great?
Plus I welcome the added space it creates next to the saws.

Thoughts? I can tell you now that I really want to have a table saw extension wing and not a dedicated table, there's just no more room for it and as a hobbyist I don't mind the extra setup with the extension.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Dirk
Welcome to the forums. I am a michigander also. I guess i'll have to look at your pics, however, i do not see any. Glad to be representing Mich. with you, and a few others.


----------



## Doc74 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi dutchman, can you believe the high temps we're still having?

I uploaded the pics and assumed they would turn up on the page but they seemed to have ended up in my gallery!


----------



## Doc74 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just ordered the table. It's a package deal, comes with fence, aluminum pre drilled insert plate, power loc switch and a pair of feather loc boards.

I expect to receive it in about a week, hard to say with the holiday coming up.

I will post a review as soon as I have played around with it!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Dirk,

We are going to hold you to that review promise when you get the new toy in :big_boss:

Nice choice for a set up and can't wait to hear about it


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the Bench Dog extension wing on my Delta Unisaw. You can see it in my gallery. I also have a stand alone table with the Bench Dog full cast iron top. The saw extension has worked well particularly because of the large table area created by the saw and the outfeed table for the saw. Works great for supporting long pieces or large template work.

I do not believe your pictures are loading due to not having at least 10 posts yet.

I am in Troy, MI. and am still golfing with the warm weather.


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is the picture of my table saw







extension


----------



## Doc74 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Bob, 

It will be my pleasure reviewing this new toy so keep your eyes peeled!

Hey Gary, crazy warm here still, enjoy it while it lasts I'd say! I think I'll be very happy with the Bench Dog table, it's hard to beat cast iron.

I didn't think of the post count...at least you can see the pics in my gallery for now.


----------



## Doc74 (Nov 4, 2009)

garybaritone said:


> Here is the picture of my table saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a much nicer saw than mine and that router table looks great with it! Very nice indeed.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

We have been having incredible weather. You know what they say here, Wait a little while, and weather will be changing. This morning it is cooler, and Tomorrow will be a lot colder. The white is coming.


----------

